# Poplarville, MS~Floyd Boudreaux Benefit Show-Dec 5&6, 2009



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Floyd Boudreaux Benefit Show!!

December 5th & 6th, 2009
Poplarville, MS Fairgrounds

4 conformation shows & 2 weight pulls
Come on out, meet Floyd and show your support!

For info, e-mail [email protected]


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am going!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Isn't this one of the most famous fighting bloodlines?


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Well famous Game Line yes. Mr. Boudreaux lost all of his dogs (the whole line) to the ASPCA putting them down 24 hours after his arrest. So this is a benefit for him. He's currently in the process of suing them for I think 300k was the last number I heard.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I hope to be there. No dogs with me though.


----------

